# Downsview Remains at the Ready (CFB Toronto)



## aluc (9 Jun 2006)

Fri, June 9, 2006
Downsview remains at the ready
Set for crisis if needed: Manager

By IAN ROBERTSON, TORONTO SUN




The old Downsview military base could quickly be turned back into an armed crisis-response staging area if terrorists, war or disasters hit, its manager says.

The defence department (DND) "owns the land and marches soldiers through the site, and we want that to continue," Tony Genco said in an interview.

"We are all serving Her Majesty's needs and when those needs change, it's only right and proper for us to respond," said Genco, head of Parc Downsview Park Inc.

SET UP IN 1999

The Crown corporation was set up to run the 231-hectare site in 1999, five years after the federal government announced the shutdown of Canadian Forces Base Toronto.

Billed as becoming Canada's first "urban park," the $152-million site is to be formally turned over to Downsview Park in December, Genco said in an interview.

Fearing bureaucratic delays in landing troops and fighter jets at Pearson, Toronto Island and Buttonville civilian airports, there has been recent speculation in Toronto political circles about the DND reconsidering its deal to relinquish ownership, a source said.

The Downsview runway was sold to Bombardier Aerospace, which uses it to test its Q-series aircraft. Pilots also land business and vintage airshow planes.

"I've heard nothing about a rethink" of the transfer, Genco said. "There's an understanding in principle."

The status of the old base, which was created as an RCAF station after World War II, "doesn't take away from the park responding to a tragedy," he said.

---

WHAT'S WHAT AT DOWNSVIEW

Bounded by Keele St. to the west, Sheppard Ave. to the north Allen Rd. to the east and Wilson Ave. to the south, Downsview Park has buildings covering 15.7 hectares.

Occupants of old military buildings and hangars include an aerospace museum, a provincial driver testing centre, a film studio and a sports complex.

A 10-year, $40 million plan includes parkland, a forest, plus residential and commercial developments. 




It was a shame they had to close down the base. I grew up (still live there) living right next to it, and I always remember, as a kid, watching the hueys landing and flying about. Hhhhmmm....maybe that explains my love of militaria, and why I joined the CF.  There also was an armoury right down the street from me at the corner of Dufferin St. and Wilson Ave with a Sherman tank out in front. If anyone here is familiar with what I'm talking about , I'd like to know the name of the former armoury and which regiment(s)  were stationed there. Sadly, there is just an empty plot of land there now, for over ten years I think. I was just a pup when they removed it .


----------



## Recon_Guardsman (9 Jun 2006)

Maybe it was the old Dennison armoury? I know the new armoury (LCol George Taylor Dennison III Armoury - aka Dennison Armoury) is there now. Its home to LFCA headquarters, 32 CBG hq, the Governor General's Horse Guards, 2 MP Coy, 2 Int, 2 Fd Engr, 25 Svc Bn, JTF Central, JAG, and theres probably more. Nice building, too.


----------



## aluc (9 Jun 2006)

So I guess they just moved the old Denison armoury at Dufferin and Wilson to the larger new facility they recently built at Downsview Park. Cool ...thanks


----------



## Blindspot (10 Jun 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> It was a shame they had to close down the base. I grew up (still live there) living right next to it, and I always remember, as a kid, watching the hueys landing and flying about. Hhhhmmm....maybe that explains my love of militaria, and why I joined the CF.  There also was an armoury right down the street from me at the corner of Dufferin St. and Wilson Ave with a Sherman tank out in front. If anyone here is familiar with what I'm talking about , I'd like to know the name of the former armoury and which regiment(s)  were stationed there. Sadly, there is just an empty plot of land there now, for over ten years I think. I was just a pup when they removed it .



Here here. And there was nothing like watching a low-flying Chinook pass over your house and feeling your chest pound with every swath of the rotars. Also, didn't the CNE Airshow use Downsview?


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jun 2006)

Goes to show ya how much time has lapsed. I did not even know it closed. I was there only a couple of nights (Jan 94 MSE Safety Coord Cse at CFSAL CFB Bordon), waiting for a flight back to Wpg, (the weather went to shyte and had to stay over an extra night) but I stayed in some ATCO trailer type accn. I remember it was a big base, but not that many bldg's, and the ones that were there were huge hangers, etc.

Oh, the good ole days. The surrounding areas were those old wartime houses AKA MQ patch style, and the area looked like it was kinda tired. Took a train, then a bus into TO to have a squizz at the CN Tower, etc.

That was my last time there.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Jun 2006)

wes that was the base back then. I was there then. it was msotly green grass fields cut off from other parts of the base by roads and street.
they had a company cutting the grass there, use to start on monday at one end of the base then finish a week to 10 days later and start back at the other end. full tiem job for some contractor to cut grass, with big John deere tractors.

i suppose if the need is there to move troops and equipment to the Toronto area, the base ( what is left)and various armouries would provide the log support, and place to sleep and park equipment, and I am sure the runway could still be used if the need was there.
so it is no shock to me that the care taking staff would be ready  to do something. some one at some office has planned for this I am sure. if nothing else but to provide snow removal support


----------



## Recon_Guardsman (10 Jun 2006)

I get the impression that if the sh!t hit the fan, the major Canadian corporations would want to help out in some way. Bombardier might just well let the military use the airfield out of good will, etc.


----------



## aluc (10 Jun 2006)

> "Also, didn't the CNE Airshow use Downsview?"



If I remember correctly, there were various planes that would land there during the CNE airshow weekend. I also remember watching the Snow Birds fly by numerous times.





> The surrounding areas were those old wartime houses AKA MQ patch style, and the area looked like it was kinda tired



Well, since then Wilson Ave from Dufferin to Keele has re-gentrified and is looking better. They're really trying to fix up the area - all kinds of new big box stores etc. Also, the city has almost finished building a Downsview war memorial at the corner of Keele and Wilson. It's mostly dedicated to the area's aerospace heritage, I guess from around WW2 . It's looking good at the moment , especially since what was there consisted of a few trees and flowers. It's nice to see that the city is trying to promote the area's important past.


----------



## Fredster (10 Jun 2006)

I remember good 'ole Downsview too.  I used to live right down the street, Bathurst and Sheppard area.  When I was a kid I used to hang out nearby and watch the soldiers performing training exercises on that tall obstacle which still stands, and I'd watch soldiers in full fighting order marching back and forth, and I'd think "those guys must be superheroes!"  It was the only military exposure I had in my entire life, until applying for the Forces myself.  I didn't realize until recently how much I missed seeing the soldiers at Downsview.

I also remember way back when the Denison Armoury was on Dufferin and Wilson, and they did have that Sherman parked out front.  As a kid I wanted so much to sit inside it and feel what it was like to drive it, but as I got older I never seriously considered joining the military.  Now I'm merit listed for Armoured Crewman, go figure.


----------



## pbi (10 Jun 2006)

Interesting to see that Mr Genco is running the new federal park site at the old Downsview base location. I know his name quite well, as do a number of us who were in LFCA HQ in 98-2000. He was MND Eggleton's riding manager, and frequently called the HQ meddling with this or that issue, IMHO muddying the line between military and riding politics quite badly. (LFCAHQ was located smack in the MND's home riding) I know he was around when the discussions and negotiations about disposing of Downsview started. I find his talk about "serving Her Majesty" a bit difficult to swallow.

Cheers


----------



## aluc (10 Jun 2006)

I always wanted to ride on top of that Sherman too! ;D Never happened though.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Jun 2006)

i use to do my warm ups for PT beside that old tin can, even helped arrange to gt it a new coat paint when i was working there.
did they take the old tin can to the new armouries?
i hope so.


----------



## pbi (12 Jun 2006)

There is a Sherman Firefly (?) on the lawn facing Sheppard Avenue at the new Dennison Armoury.

Cheers


----------



## Recon_Guardsman (12 Jun 2006)

Theres 2 Sherman tanks in frontt, one at each 'end' of the base, and an engineerish looking bridge thing. Engineers forgive me, im not brushed up on all the cool crazy kit you guys use.


----------

